# My buck



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I just learned how to post pics here, so I thought I would share a few of my deer I took this year.







As you can see, 6 inches of his G3 on his left is broke off, my taxidermist is gonna rebuild it. I got a trail cam pic of him from a month earlier and he still has it.






Took him on November 16th at 8 am. Biggest deer I have ever rattled in.

21 inch inside spread and his G2's are 10 1/2" and 12 1/2", what do you think he will score?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 26, 2009)

Great buck...not a good judge but i'd guess 140 range? Congrats


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya know you could always invite some fellow chainsaw fanatics down for some bowhunting errr GTG.


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks and maybe....you got a bear hunt for trade?


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 26, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Great buck...not a good judge but i'd guess 140 range? Congrats



Not the best guesser either, did take a class on it, the whole class was all over the place with there scores. 

What is a rule, but will work against that monster is syemetery. 

From left - right , you subtract the differances from the total for your 'typical' score. When that ol boy broke one on another buck, he did not help his score, but we could bet that was not on his mind at the moment. 

What would you pay to see that fight?

Fantastic Buck HammerHead! And there is another one out there!

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## slinger (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow Nice deer!

My dad lives near Wilton Center.


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Shoerfast, that would be a heck of a fight to see. When I get him back I will score him and post it up. A few buddies and me were thinking on going in on the "rackulator" digital scoring wheel.

Funny, Slinger, my dad lives on Lake of Egypt and we hunt Johnson and Wiiliamson Co. when I go down there. Your dad must be close, cause you get 15 miles from here and nobody even heard of Wilton Center  .


----------



## Stein (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd guess upper 140's gross, maybe 150. I't real close to mine this past year. It was 151 2/8" 22 1/2" inside spread. Picking up the mount Thursday!


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you guys see the pic of the new world record elk taken in Utah on September 30th. It grossed 499 3/8. He took it on public land, too!!!


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice deer,Stien. I was thinking the low 150's, gross, with the rebuilt tine.


----------



## slinger (Jan 26, 2009)

hammerhead 5410 said:


> Thanks, Shoerfast, that would be a heck of a fight to see. When I get him back I will score him and post it up. A few buddies and me were thinking on going in on the "rackulator" digital scoring wheel.
> 
> Funny, Slinger, my dad lives on Lake of Egypt and we hunt Johnson and Wiiliamson Co. when I go down there. Your dad must be close, cause you get 15 miles from here and nobody even heard of Wilton Center  .



Yep, About a mile south, off Cedar rd

Where did you get your buck? Gerdes' Woods?


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bout a 1/4 mile down the creek, out of Gertes, as a matter of fact. Small world.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 26, 2009)

Never been bear hunting and michigan tags are a son-of a gun to come by. I do work w/ a guy that guides bear hunts w/ dogs.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 26, 2009)

Stein said:


> I'd guess upper 140's gross, maybe 150. I't real close to mine this past year. It was 151 2/8" 22 1/2" inside spread. Picking up the mount Thursday!



They are real close!

Not seeing them in person, yours looks to be a year older deer,,,,,, and that might be as much campfire talk as basing it on anything. The teeth are a better age judge. 

But your buck has what looks to be just slightly wider pedestals. 

Just before racks shed, they ware the bottoms of the pedestals, growing back slightly beefier every year, lowering the height and widening the width. 

Fantastic Buck Stein!


----------



## slinger (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, I grew up near there. When I was a kid we hardly ever saw deer. Once in awhile around the Arsenal we would see a few.

Used to be quite a few pheasant but, I don't see as many -- course I don't get up that often.

That is a dandy deer you harvested


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quite a few deer these days. Been here for 11 seasons now and it keeps improving every year. Just waiting for the turkey to find there way up. Tons of them now as close as Deselm and the Kankakee SP. Not many pheasant around lately, a few of us are trying to stem that with some predetor control!!

The Arsenal has been open to public deer hunting for a while now, lotsa big deer coming out of there.


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would agree that Stiens deer is older, I think mine is only 3 1/2, judging by its mass. Here are a few pic of one I was chasing last year, never saw him this year, but what a nice, mature buck. Hew is starting to palmate, slightly, his neck rolls all the way down to his brisket and he has a nice sagging belly.


























I only saw this deer once during daylight and it wasw from the road at about 300 yards. It looked like a horse standing next to the 2 does it was with.

I'll bet this deer is 6 1/2 and close to 300#.


----------



## Stein (Jan 27, 2009)

It's great that you have a trail cam pic of him as well. We had never seen mine before I got him. I head him coming grunting after a doe at least 200 yards away right across a picked bean field. 

BTW, I wasn't trying to steal your thunder. Just trying to put a score with the rack. I've been bowhunting for five years now and have only four does and a 4x4 basket rack to show for it. Mine was a rifle deer. I am in awe of your success.


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 27, 2009)

No problem at all, Stein, I'm glad you shared it with us. This post isn't all about me, it's about sharing our knowledge and experiences, really. I hope others will add to this post and keep it going!!!


----------



## tree md (Jan 27, 2009)

Great buck! Heck of a bow kill! I'm not the best at scoring but I'll guarantee you that deer will make P&Y book. Congratulations!!!


----------



## yooper (Jan 27, 2009)

hammerhead 5410 said:


> Thanks and maybe....you got a bear hunt for trade?



If you ever concider Michigan for bear hunting go to the U.P. allot more bears up here than down state I have 89 acres and see bear there all the time. They are always into something...with the permit system they have here its almost impossible to get a tag unless ya apply 3rd week. I would love to see some of them disappear!
By the way nice buck!


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya, I hear you about the population in the UP. We used to vacation in the Gulliver / Manistique area and would see bear all the time at the dumps. I haven't been up since the mid 80's, but am dying to go back. Thinking about a walleye trip to the Bays de Noc.


----------

